# Board suggestions



## Jpatt17 (May 27, 2013)

*Summer boardin*

Hey guys, I've been looking into a summer set up but am not sure. I've been thinking about getting a banshee bungee and some powderpak sheets. Is the powderpak worth the money?


----------

